# Do you have a nickname?



## emtfarva (Feb 9, 2009)

My coworkers gave me the nickname of Farva, just because I looked liked him. It is from Super Troopers. If you haven't seen that movie I recomend it. I want that group to do Super Medics. So my questions to you are: do you have a nickname, what is it, how did you get it, and do you like it? I love my nickname by the way.

Farva


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've had so many. A friend in high school used to call me Oobigoo for some unknown reason. I was Napalm Kid in the Army after a minor fire incident in the missile storage area.  When I got stationed in Missouri, I got the nickname Bartman due to my resemblance to Bart Simpson at the time. My current one is Chotch. Got that one from my partner whose last name is Vesak. I started calling him "B**l-Sack" and he started calling me Chotch. We then became the partnership of "Chotch and B**l-Sack".


----------



## marineman (Feb 9, 2009)

My nickname at work is Ricky Bobby after I got pulled over twice in one week. First time was driving semi, second time was running hot in the ambulance on a transfer and a cop that's notorious for being a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: pulled us over to make sure we had a patient on and weren't running hot through his town for no reason. 

Farva, this is an old avatar of mine from a different forum if you want to use it.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stretch or Lurch, take your pick


----------



## NJN (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm called Piv... because no one can pronounce the 7 letters after that.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 9, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I'm called Piv... because no one can pronounce the 7 letters after that.



Try Pomprowicz (Pom*pro*witz) I also have Pom-pom, Pompie, Pizza boy.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 9, 2009)

marineman said:


> Farva, this is an old avatar of mine from a different forum if you want to use it.



Thanks Marineman.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 9, 2009)

"C-7" We got into a debate in class over the exsistance of a seventh cervical vertebrae. I insisted there were seven cervical vertebrae, everyone else, including the instructor kept saying No, no there isn't a seventh. Eventually I was convinced I was wrong and they have forever named me C-7. But I never bothered to look it up, because you know.. an instructor should know more than I do. But since I have been RECORRECTED and there are in fact seven cervical vertebrae that nick name is going to change as soon as I feel witchy enough to bring it up.

"Sasa" because when I was a kid I had trouble pronouncing my own name, so I called myself "Sasa". Certain family members are allowed to call me "Sasa", but no one else. My youngest cousin calls me "Sashie"

"Blood God" because when I was *LEARNING* IVs I had a propensity to make people bleed by not adequately tamponadeing or forgetting to pop the tourniquet.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 9, 2009)

Growing up I had a few nicknames.  One was AA Man because those are my initials.  Another was Inspector Gadget because for a while I had to wear a suit and tie with a trench coat.  I've also had a few other which are or a derogatory nature which I can't repeat here from persons I've dealt with while working security or bouncing at bars.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> "C-7" We got into a debate in class over the exsistance of a seventh cervical vertebrae. I insisted there were seven cervical vertebrae, everyone else, including the instructor kept saying No, no there isn't a seventh. Eventually I was convinced I was wrong and they have forever named me C-7. But I never bothered to look it up, because you know.. an instructor should know more than I do. But since I have been RECORRECTED and there are in fact seven cervical vertebrae that nick name is going to change as soon as I feel witchy enough to bring it up.
> 
> "Sasa" because when I was a kid I had trouble pronouncing my own name, so I called myself "Sasa". Certain family members are allowed to call me "Sasa", but no one else. My youngest cousin calls me "Sashie"
> 
> "Blood God" because when I was *LEARNING* IVs I had a propensity to make people bleed by not adequately tamponadeing or forgetting to pop the tourniquet.


My partner likes to blood let every once in awhile.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 9, 2009)

Joke in class:
"Okay, so we have a hypertensive 200/130, 80 year old male. What are you gonna do?"

"Let Sasha start an IV on him. By the time she's done he'll be normotensive."


----------



## EMERG2011 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bones, after all the bones I've broken, and my particular penchant for trauma. Also known as black cloud... but thats another story.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been tagged with several recently:

Shrek, Napoleon, and Huey
But usually people just call me by my last name. In fact, when people talk about "Jon"... some folks I work with regularly don't know who that is!


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 9, 2009)

My middle name is Anthony, so for a while my mom used to call me "Antonio". Then she started calling me "Vincenzo" because it sounded more Italian.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 9, 2009)

Siggy
Siegfried [and Roy] - think Car Ramrod from SuperTroopers
34  - MCAT score


----------



## Dominion (Feb 9, 2009)

Baloo, I got busted scratching my back with the concrete pillars outside the local univeristy hospital.


----------



## JonTullos (Feb 9, 2009)

In high school and college I was known as "Smokey."  I honestly don't know why.  Some kids I went to school with just decided that was a good name and it stuck with me for about six years.  Not many people call me that anymore though... I guess the closest thing to that i have right now Jon (first name is Jonathan).


----------



## Second (Feb 9, 2009)

something thats stuck with me from high school and only a couple of close friends call me this but 'twolip" not tulip like the flower but like 2 lips. Reason: I was born with a clef lip and pallet and I have a scar on my upper lip (not really noticeable but I still cover it up with a goatee) and it kind of looks like I have 2 upper lips, so twolip it was. but here latly on my ride times they've been calling my by my last name


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 10, 2009)

In the old days.. my handle here. Redrider, after the rock group and before the movie had the Red Rider BB gun. Now, many call me just a**hole, I remind them its Mr. A**hole. 

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 10, 2009)

*The only EMT assigned/driving the USAF AS32-P-6 Forcible Entry Vehicle?*

Why, Dr Gofast, of course! (My crewchief's kid called aviator styl;e sunglasses "go-fast glasss" and I wore them to drive during the day). I wasn't really fast but I was good, except that one time on the flightline....actually, those TWO times on the flightline.....:blush:


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Joke in class:
> "Okay, so we have a hypertensive 200/130, 80 year old male. What are you gonna do?"
> 
> "Let Sasha start an IV on him. By the time she's done he'll be normotensive."



Hey, there is one in every class.  It's better than being known as the one that "kills" most of their patients because of all the DOAs/arrests they keep catching.

No real nicknames here.


----------



## Dobby (Feb 10, 2009)

Everyone at work knows me as Dobby it all started because I used to work weekends only , every weekend but always had the whole week off. So a work friend said: "Hey I know your nickname  (since everyone here has one) its Dobby.....Dobby the house elf!!" 

Since I didnt work in the week I was a house elf....aparently.  
(From Harry Potter movie).

I no longer work weekends I now work all week...needless to say Im still Dobby. It occasionaly varies to Dobs...but you get the idea...

Eager to see some more nicknamesB)


----------



## Sasha (Feb 10, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Hey, there is one in every class.  It's better than being known as the one that "kills" most of their patients because of all the DOAs/arrests they keep catching.
> 
> No real nicknames here.



Well, like I told them... I'd rather get it and let them bleed a little, then be like them and not get it at all :].

Where did your username "Epi-do" come from?


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm 6'1", 325#, so of course my nick name is "Tiny".


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Well, like I told them... I'd rather get it and let them bleed a little, then be like them and not get it at all :].
> 
> Where did your username "Epi-do" come from?




I stole the dog's name.  Her registered name is Fairoaks Total Diversion, but her call name is Epi.  Over time it morphed into Epi-do, you know, like Scooby-doo.  She's the dog pictured in my avatar.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 10, 2009)

Being 6'7" 270# I am the Bear, and being one of the older members of our squad I am also called Pops,or Poppy. I have also heard some names that are not quite P.G.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 10, 2009)

*Nicknames*

Well besides my screen name here....( when I was a brand new EMT and a senior EMT pegged me with this name )  Ever since I was a little girl my nick name has always been........  Anna Banana!!!   Alright everyone let's play the name game song!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## medicp94dao (Feb 11, 2009)

As an army medic i was called "Doc", I have alot of nicknames though, "Porkchop" was from when I was bartender because i was fresh meat.  I used to DJ on the side while in the Army so my Dj name was DJ Goldenboy... God i am so corny lol, But i still go by Doc.......   



Anna Anna Banna feee fye fo fanna Anna.. LOL sorry couldn't resist


----------



## EMTWintz (Feb 11, 2009)

I think i have two of the most corney nicknames so far. When i was born i was supposed to be niki. For some reason or another that didn't happen, but everyone on my moms side of the family knows me by Niki. Only my grandparents called me (and still do) Nikipoo. And depending on my g-ma's mood nikipoo turns to icky-niki


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 11, 2009)

medicp94dao said:


> As an army medic i was called "Doc",



No disrespect brother, but EVERY medic in the Army is called "Doc".


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2009)

I got the nickname Pampers at my old service by being the youngest member of a truck crew.

Fir Na Au Saol - Where in ABQ do you work at?


----------



## medicp94dao (Feb 12, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> No disrespect brother, but EVERY medic in the Army is called "Doc".



None taken... That nick name means more to me than most would know. B)


----------



## kb1ofc (Feb 12, 2009)

My last name  Fowler


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 12, 2009)

For what it's worth "Doc", it was always spoken with a deep respect from myself and every other soldier I served with.

Where were you stationed? I served from 86-92. I was 12B, and if I'd known then what I know now, I would have been a "Doc". I also spent 6 months with the 24th ID during Desert Shield/Storm. I spent 87-89 in Schweinfurt, Germany and the rest of my time at Ft Lost-in-the-Woods, Mo with Aco. 5th ENG BN(C) before they went mechanized. That was when I got the nickname "Bartman". My roommate also used to call me "The Butcher" due to my extraordinary pool skills with making "Cuts".


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ha, well I guess I should come forward with my old nickname, when I first joined as a junior member back when I was 14 my nickname was "Angel of Death" simply because whenever I was around or rode calls, bad things happened, we had a large amount of full arrests the first few months I was in as a junior..but it eventually ended and so did my nickname. Now I've picked up the nickname "Wacker" simply because I hit that "wacker phase" but I've recently been moving down from that and don't really do it anymore....so now I guess I'm just waiting for another nickname.


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Feb 13, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> No disrespect brother, but EVERY medic in the Army is called "Doc".


"Doc" is the standard for US Navy Hospital Corpsmen as well. According to my Father who was a US Marine in WWII, the "Docs" that served with the rifle companies were very highly thought of.


----------



## MedicineMan975 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lets see,...

"Duffy", 'cause of my propensity to duff one off the tee. 
So I'm Duffy, man. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Duffness, or uh, Duffer, or El Dufferino if you're not into the whole brevity thing. Or for street cred The Hip-Hop Hippotamus(because my lyrics are bottomless) or EazyE ('cause I once was a thug from around the way)or Chewy (for my peeps in the "38732").  And of course Cheech.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> No disrespect brother, but EVERY medic in the Army is called "Doc".





medicp94dao said:


> None taken... That nick name means more to me than most would know. B)



True, but there is one time that medics in the military aren't called "Doc"....


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Feb 14, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Fir Na Au Saol - Where in ABQ do you work at?


I was working for Living Cross Ambulance until last week. I'm currently in the ranks of the gainfully unemployed. I have a resume in with Superior and hope to get on with AAS when I finish Medic school this Spring.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2009)

Fir Na Au Saol said:


> I was working for Living Cross Ambulance until last week. I'm currently in the ranks of the gainfully unemployed. I have a resume in with Superior and hope to get on with AAS when I finish Medic school this Spring.



I think I know you then... kinda. You're in the cohort before mine. I'm Nathan from the new one. I know the feeling about being unemployed... But then again, I came from Superior, and will never go back... Was actually looking at Cross for the interim


----------



## imurphy (Feb 14, 2009)

I got "Doc" in my old company, because I was the only one that went on and did more than the mininum amount of training!


----------



## Summit (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, I dunno if :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: is really a nickname...


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

:unsure:-_-:unsure:





Summit said:


> Well, I dunno if :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: is really a nickname...


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Feb 14, 2009)

Summit said:


> Well, I dunno if :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: is really a nickname...


I would say it's more of an epithet than a nick name.


----------



## gkygrl (Oct 31, 2012)

*Hoop ....*

My chief calls me "Hoop" and I have no idea what it means.

Any enlightenment on the nickname?


----------



## mrg86 (Oct 31, 2012)

"Porker" they thought I got H1N1.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 31, 2012)

Nasty.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiny hirsute chick


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2012)

I got tagged with McMedic or McRib, because back in the old days I did a fair amount of commercial voice over. Yep. I did a few McDonalds commercials and the word got out.  It could be worse...


----------



## fast65 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been termed "Monkey" after the trunk monkey commercial where he jumped out with the AED. Most have just shortened it to "Monk" though. 

Almost every person calls me it, and a few nurses had no idea what my actual name was to the longest time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I got tagged with McMedic or McRib, because back in the old days I did a fair amount of commercial voice over. Yep. I did a few McDonalds commercials and the word got out.  It could be worse...



Well I'll be damned  who knew lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I have been termed "Monkey" after the trunk monkey commercial where he jumped out with the AED. Most have just shortened it to "Monk" though.
> 
> Almost every person calls me it, and a few nurses had no idea what my actual name was to the longest time.



Yeah sure that's why they call you monk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Well I'll be damned  who knew lol



Well, now you all do.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 31, 2012)

My nickname is.... Wait for it.... ANJEL! 

Lol and boo


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 31, 2012)

And mine is........  Corky


----------



## fast65 (Nov 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah sure that's why they call you monk



Alright...I'm actually Tony Shalloub. Probably spelled that wrong, but I'm less than concerned at 416 this morning.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2012)

Robby Awesome. My best friend's mom gave it to me in HS. She called her son "Hot Shot" so we were Hot Shot and Robby Awesome haha. Everyone calls me Robby, it's what I've always gone by but at work I'm Rob, I've found patients are more receptive to me while wearing my glasses and introducing myself as Rob rather than wearing contacts and introducing my baby-faced self as Robby. Co-workers and ER staff still call me Robby though. 

I tried to get them to put it on my uniform but they weren't having it  Although I still have been known to introduce myself as Robby Awesome in the right situation with the right type of patient but generally it's just Rob.


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 1, 2012)

My childhood nickname was Critter, started when my mom was pregnant with me. They didn't want to know if I was a boy or girl, so my dad kept referring to me as 'the little critter'. He still calls me his little critter 32 years later. And when I became a veterinary technician, he said it fit because now I'm a critter nurse.


----------



## Porta (Nov 1, 2012)

Itchy.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 1, 2012)

When I was a new EMT-B I got the nickname Tach or tachy.  partner worked at McD's so we were Mac and Tach


----------



## MissK (Nov 1, 2012)

The guys on the FD here call me either Tater Tot or Peanut :/


----------



## Tigger (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't know how Nasty Nate or Nate Dawg got coined, but no one calls me Nate except by bosses. All of the hockey players stick with nasty and on the ambulance it's always Nate Dawg. 

I'm pretty sure the story behind Nasty is probably one I don't want.


----------



## SSwain (Nov 2, 2012)

Lately. it has remained "White Cloud". My clinical rides were the birth of that.
100+ hrs of sitting at the stations for 5 contacts. Now that I am actually working as an EMT...it has carried over. More nights than not, my presence allows the medics to get a full night's sleep.

Back in the day I was "Drew" "Android" "Machine" "Dr. Drew" "Psycho" and "SASSY". The ladies called me "Oh God, Faster and Harder"..... At least that's what they would scream in my ear.


----------



## EMTFozzy (Nov 2, 2012)

Fozzy Bear!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2012)

Random thought but I call my partner Gumby. It's starting to stick and others are using it as well. 

That's what you get being 6'4" and 165 lbs.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know how I forgot about people calling me "NeoNate" or just "Neo" for short. I suppose I can thank my roommate for that one...damn nurses!

There's also an RN at one of the hospitals that calls me "Andrew Nathan" because she thought my name was Andrew for the longest time.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 2, 2012)

The Great White Hope


----------



## Tri Cert Lad (Nov 11, 2012)

*A LONG explanation*

Actually, before I got sick and retired, everyone knew me by "Rodney", I forget now why I didn't use Rodney here instead of "Tri Cert Lad" (a VERY short lived nickname when I went into the Dispatch office to train).

Maybe it was already taken, but if not, I would like to change it (and use Rodney and my employee number in the field or perhaps the one in Dispatch), either way, I don't know how to change my member's name on this forum from "Tri Cert Lad" to "Rodney", any ideas???

One of the more experienced EMT's gave me the nickname because I was so gung-ho and a go getter when I first started 35 years ago, then when I cross trained in Dispatch, one of the Dispatcher's had a similar last name which he used, so instead of my real name, they continued to use "Rodney".

Actually they can call me anything they want, just don't call me late for Supper [BIG GRIN], one of the old timers, due to retire, had a rocker made for his nametag that said "Serving since 0800" and no one caught it until he retired, he did this as a statement about ALL the rookies they were sending him to ride on the Rescue, and I guess his comfort level was disturbed at having to train them.

I had thought of getting a nametag that just said "Rodney" and wearing it, but was too concerned at getting wrote up back then.

So, I'm happy to have found this Forum, and if permitted, I might relate some humorous (and sometimes "not so" humorous stories) that I had encountered after 32 years in my "service" to the County.

Sorry about such a long post.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 11, 2012)

It's not really one from the EMS life, but back in my freshman year, people started calling me "little blitzkreig." 
I never found out exactly why, but I think it had something to do with me always bouncing off the walls from being hyper. Little is my last name, so that's where that part came from. It carried over on my ride along though. I went with a buddy from EMT who mentioned it and the FD started calling me "blitz."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

Splits. I lacerated my scrotum 3 inches at a firefighting academy on a rusty L spike on a telephone pole. 8 stitches later and 3 hours later I was back at the academy. 

I actually do enjoy the nickname and have no problem telling the story.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> Splits. I lacerated my scrotum 3 inches at a firefighting academy on a rusty L spike on a telephone pole. 8 stitches later and 3 hours later I was back at the academy.
> 
> I actually do enjoy the nickname and have no problem telling the story.


Alright, I've seen that story twice in the past two days... I keep cringing and crossing my legs everytime...


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife calls me Otter lol don't have an EMS nickname........yet.


----------



## bearmedic (Nov 12, 2012)

The last company I worked for called me "Big C" due to there being three people on the same shift with the same name. Here I have been called "Bear". Due to my wife and I both going to Baylor and being big fans.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2012)

blittle said:


> Alright, I've seen that story twice in the past two days... I keep cringing and crossing my legs everytime...



If I kept my legs crossed the laceration probably wouldn't have happened hahaha


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> If I kept my legs crossed the laceration probably wouldn't have happened hahaha


Yes, but it'd be pretty hard to climb something with your legs crossed :huh: haha


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Splits. I lacerated my scrotum 3 inches at a firefighting academy on a rusty L spike on a telephone pole. 8 stitches later and 3 hours later I was back at the academy.
> 
> I actually do enjoy the nickname and have no problem telling the story.



Ohhhhhhh.....the pain!


----------



## Bieber (Nov 12, 2012)

My preceptors nicknamed me Bieber or "Biebs" during my internship because of my appearance and my hair (and my first name). To this day they still call me it.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Splits. I lacerated my scrotum 3 inches at a firefighting academy on a rusty L spike on a telephone pole. 8 stitches later and 3 hours later I was back at the academy.
> 
> I actually do enjoy the nickname and have no problem telling the story.


 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3viQHsBFc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## titmouse (Nov 14, 2012)

The most common one that I get is Flava Flav since my name is Flavio


----------



## KempoEMT (Nov 18, 2012)

I get F-Bomb because of my Last name.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 18, 2012)

KempoEMT said:


> I get F-Bomb because of my Last name.



Haha that's awesome. I had to look at FB to remember your last name.


----------



## MKwolek (Nov 19, 2012)

My last name Kwolek has been turned into Kwola Bear. It doesn't hurt that I'm 6'3 290 and prefer to have facial hair.


----------



## KempoEMT (Nov 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haha that's awesome. I had to look at FB to remember your last name.



The nickname I got while I was going through EMT was Diaphoretic Dan.


----------



## Jazzy (Nov 21, 2012)

My partner gave the nickname of Tomatoes.  It is not because I am a redhead.  It was because I had a tomato garden this year and produced more that my family could eat, so I brought them into work and gave them away to my coworkers.  He never calls me that on-scene thankfully.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess Chase could be considered a nickname since its not my given name but someone that turned into Chaz. Literally every teacher at school calls me that no matter how many times I correct them. My friends get a laugh out of it.


----------



## hogwiley (Nov 21, 2012)

In the Marines I got the nickname "crash" after I took a nasty spill on a KLR 250 while going through combat motorcycle school.


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2012)

Clareamedic, kind of an obvious combination of Clare and Paramedic.

Hopefully my discovery of the "LMA" in the kitchen sink at work will get "Spongy" to catch on, less "really?" factor than "Clareamedic".


----------



## Jon (Nov 28, 2012)

Clare said:


> Clareamedic, kind of an obvious combination of Clare and Paramedic.
> 
> Hopefully my discovery of the "LMA" in the kitchen sink at work will get "Spongy" to catch on, less "really?" factor than "Clareamedic".



But do you really want that as a nickname?


I will say, there's one place I've run where they randomly assign nicknames to everyone. Like Jeff isn't Jeff. He's now called "Fred".

It was rather confusing until I understood what was going on, and that  Captain Jeff was the guy everyone was calling Fred.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 28, 2012)

My name is Forrest Gump. People call me Forrest Gump


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> But do you really want that as a nickname?



I am not really sure, but it's a bit more original than "Clareamedic" no?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 28, 2012)

The owner of the company I work for is either terrible at names or deliberately trying not to remember them.  As a result he calls people some random names and somehow they end up sticking.   Poor Ryan is now known as "Vern", and we also have a "Mitchel", "Terrance", "Frank" and "Wookie".  I'm now known as "Big Hoss", but have alternately been called "Mike", "Roger" and "Hey, you with the face".


----------



## AUSEMT (Dec 7, 2012)

the drunk whisperer...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2012)

AUSEMT said:


> the drunk whisperer...



PD called my partner that the other night :lol:


----------



## btkspot89 (Dec 7, 2012)

Because I'm the shortest employee in my Department I have been called The Hobbit...


----------



## BTown714 (Mar 10, 2014)

In middle school, I was given a few nicknames: 
- The Wall (because of how big I was/am)
- Big Bill (I *LOVE* NASCAR)
- The Human Stinkbomb (I cut some pretty bad farts. lol)

In high school JROTC, I was given a LOT of nicknames:
- Sarge
- Cap
- Lone Wolf
- Hawkeye
- Chief
- Big Hoss
- Doc
- Bandit


----------



## SeeNoMore (Mar 11, 2014)

"Hero"


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 12, 2014)

Since we revived a few year old thread I'll chime in.. 

Most people call me by my last name,, 

At my old job I was known as crash, since the kid that was driving me wrecked a ambulance with me in it I was thrown through the cubicle in the center. 

most recently its been "House" cause I lack the patienece for stupidity,, and I've been blessed with a ton of "medical oddity cases"


----------



## toxik153 (Mar 12, 2014)

Captain Colada

I would buy the colada's (cuban coffee) for class. One day a guy called me out in class "Hey Capt. Colada you gettin the coffe right?" and it stuck from there.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2014)

As of 2011, Grandpa.

Before that, over time:

Chromedome

Dr Gofast

Captain Gadget, (USAF)


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2014)

AUSEMT said:


> the drunk whisperer...


:rofl:​Too right!


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 12, 2014)

My boyfriend calls me Pizza. I saw a sign at a gas station that said it had pizza that was fresh, hot, and ready which I had read outloud and he thought it described me perfectly, I guess (haha). When I met a group of his friends for the first time he introduced me as "Pizza" which was embarrassing but I rolled with it since it was all in good fun and maybe a little bragging.
:rofl:

It's OK though, because I call him "Coffee" for these reasons. I'm not a coffee drinker so I joke and say I don't need coffee since I have him.






Other than that and occasionally "Jame", no nicknames that I'm aware of. I'm sure _someone_ out there refers to me as an expletive though.


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 12, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> As of 2011, Grandpa.
> 
> Before that, over time:
> 
> ...



Legit grandpa or just cause your old :unsure:

I also presume your balding too.. 

I forgot to add I was "slim shady" for a while since I had bleach blonde hair when I was younger. I also got stuck with "nelly" because its half my last name. and since myself and my father have the same name but different middle initials. It makes me not a Jr. I grew up to "CJ" or Junior. as I got older everyone started calling me Mikey.... since my middle name is Michael..


----------



## ambo000 (Mar 23, 2014)

One day out of the blue my mum's friend began calling me Spanky... and for some reason it has stuck.

But I'm typically known as Em by friends and colleagues


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Mar 24, 2014)

Depends on the day of the week & who I'm working with. One of the local departments call me nugget & small fry because I'm 5 foot nothing. My regular station & crew call me the black widow because I'm a black cloud and I keep eating through partners alive.


----------



## hitman196 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Pony Boy*

Im a 16 y/o male attendant with a pony tail so yea everyone either calls me pony boy or flow because my hairs flows in the wind sometimes. :rofl:


----------



## Cagekicker (Apr 5, 2014)

Ralphie: Because I look like the Christmas Story kid. 
Bobby Hill: Inmates called me this when I worked in Corrections.
Cagekicker: Cop friends of mine gave it to me when I worked in Corrections.
Chubs / Cartman: Because I am fat.


----------

